# Gaming Tastatur für 50€



## svenh1402 (22. Mai 2016)

*Gaming Tastatur für 50€*

Hallo ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Gaming Tastatur für um die 50€ ( kann gerne weniger kosten  )

Angesehen habe ich mir schon die Sharkoon Skiller Pro und die Lioncast LK10, aber die Bewertungen sind immer sehr schwankend.
Ich habe auch gesehen das es Mechanische Tastaturen um die 100€ gibt, dazu die Frage was ist der Vorteil einer Mechanischen Tastatur?
Kann mir jemand was guten empfehlen? Leuchten muss sie nicht.


Beste Grüße


----------



## arbiterhand (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Gaming Tastatur für 50€*

Also wenn du die Kohle aufbringen kannst und dir mechanische um 100 Eur anguckst - die G710+ ist toll. Aber der Vorteil einer mechanischen Tastatur ist im Endeffekt das Tippgefühl. 

Am besten gehst du mal in deinen lokalen Saturn oder Mediamarkt und tippst Probe. Manche machen sich nix aus mechanisch, manche wollen nix anderes mehr. Ich habe eine normale Tastatur und eine Mechanische und mir gefallen beide.

PS: Kaufempfehlung für mega günstig aber super klasse: Logitech K360 (habe ich gleich 2x - eine für LAN, eine am Arbeitsplatz)


----------



## XiruFTW (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Gaming Tastatur für 50€*

Ich habe die mechanische Tastatur Steelseries 6Gv2. Kostet um die 70€ und ist ein one purpose tool ohne lästiges rumgeleuchte oder unnötige Makrotasten. SteelSeries 6G v2, PS/2 & USB, DE Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Vorteil einer mechanischen Tastatur ist neben dem Aufbau (federgestützte Auslöser) auch die Langlebigkeit. Viele mechanische Tastaturen haben bis zu 10Mio. Anschläge pro Taste bevor da rumgemuckt wird. Du kannst aber vorallem sehr viel schneller Tippen, da du die Tasten nur bis zum Auslösepunkt, und nicht bis unten durch, drücken musst. Dadurch kann man gerade beim zocken von schnellen Spiele auch schnellere Aktionen durchführen, als mit einer normalen Tastatur. Subjektiv haben mechanische Tastaturen auch ein smootheres Tippsgefühl, aber das kann ich ja nicht für deine Präferenzen beurteilen. Ist auf jeden Fall mal einen Blick wert.


----------



## JackA (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Gaming Tastatur für 50€*

Also ein absoluter Dealbreaker bei zocktauglichen Tastaturen in dem Preisbereich wäre die Cougar 200K, die schlicht und anständiges Anti-Ghosting bietet.

Vorteil von Mechas wurden ja oben schon gesagt. Lebenszeit von mehreren Jahrzehnten, wenn man sie ordentlich behandelt. Gleichbleibendes Tippgefühl. Verschiedene Tippcharakteristiken, die sich mMn um Welten besser anfühlen, als Rubberdomes.
In den Warehousedeals kriegst du auch welche für ~50 Euro, wie z.B. die STRIKE TE


----------



## GhostsOfOpa (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Gaming Tastatur für 50€*

Ich habe die Skiller Pro und bin auch total zufrieden, jedoch würde ich dir auch ne mechanische Tastatur empfehlen , falls du das Budget hast.
Hier nochmal ein Info Link: Was ist eine mechanische Tastatur? ▷ Gamingtastaturen im Test


----------



## sasci (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Gaming Tastatur für 50€*

Mechanische Tastatur hin oder her, ich würde  dir einen Allrounder empfehlen: KB910 !. Die ist echt Klasse und eignet sich bestens für's Office und zum Gaming. Beleuchtete und Flache Tasten, wenig krach beim Eintippen, gelungenes Design und das alles nur für 40€!. 
Hatte davor die Roccat MK Pro Tastatur für 150€ bestellt mit Red Cherrys, ich bin damit gar nicht klar gekommen, überhaupt nicht mein Ding. Tag später sofort zurück geschickt.


----------



## HenneHuhn (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Gaming Tastatur für 50€*



JackA$$ schrieb:


> Also ein absoluter Dealbreaker bei zocktauglichen Tastaturen in dem Preisbereich wäre die Cougar 200K, die schlicht und anständiges Anti-Ghosting bietet.



Ghosting (also das fälschliche Registrieren eines nicht getätigten Tastendrucks in der Umgebung einer tatsächlich gedrückten Taste) ist ein Problem, das schon seit fast einem Jahrzehnt eigentlich nicht mehr vorkommt, soweit ich gelesen habe. Was relevant sein könnte, ist der sog. "n-Key-Rollover", also wieviele gleichzeitige Tastendrücke innerhalb eines bestimmten Abschnitts der Tastatur registriert werden können. Aber auch da sind selbst die Leiterbahnen der meisten billigen Tastaturen mittlerweile technisch so ausgelegt, dass es schon so einiges an Fingerverrenkungen braucht, um da Probleme zu kriegen^^ (oder vielleicht belege ich mir meine Tasten auch nur ohnehin so, dass ich keine Probleme damit hab). Hier mal ein sehr netter, erklärender Thread aus eben diesem hochgeschätzten Forum: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...aerung-bedeutet-n-key-roll-over-ghosting.html

/edit:

Aber klar, je besser ausgestattet und hochwertiger eine Tastatur ausgestattet ist, desto komfortabler und im Zweifelsfall besser natürlich.


----------



## JackA (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Gaming Tastatur für 50€*

Das ist nicht ganz korrekt. Ghosting ist nicht nur das registrieren einer falschen Taste (bei parallelen Eingaben), die eigentlich nicht gedrückt wurden (das ist wirklich schon seit Jahrzehnten Geschichte), sondern beschreibt generell das falsche registrieren von Eingaben bei parallel gesendeten Signalen. D.h. auch das "vergessen" von gedrückten Tasten ist Ghosting. Drückt man W+A+S und es wird nur W+A oder A+S oder W+S registriert = Ghosting.
Und darum werben Firmen mit Anti-Ghosting, was dann der gleiche Effekt wie n-KRO is (wobei "n" die minimale Anzahl der parallel registrierbaren Signalen aussagt). Und das ist bei heutigen Tastaturen (selbst speziell als Gaming beworbene Tastaturen) nach wie vor ein großes Thema.
Beispiel aus meiner CSGO Erfahrung: Will ich einen Duck-Sprung nach links vorne machen, drücke ich Strg + Space + W + A parallel, da aber der kleine Finger zusätzlich auf Shift liegt, wird diese auch noch gerückt, d.h. 5 parallele Eingaben, die ich sicher registriert haben will.
Übliche Bürotastaturen wie die Fujitsu KB910 oder Cherry Evolution Stream XT bieten max. 2KRO. MMn untauglich für FPS, aber durchaus tauglich für MOBAs, RPGs oder MMOs, wo man selten so viele Tasten parallel drückt.
Aber auch brauche ich z.B. kein NKRO (alle Tasten werden, wenn sie parallel gedrückt werden, gleichzeitig registriert), sondern reicht 6-KRO überall hin. Auch eine angepasste Matrix bei üblichen 2KRO Gaming-Rubberdomes (z.B. Logitech), damit im WASD Bereich parallele Eingaben registriert werden, reicht für gewöhnlich aus (bei Pfeiltastenspieler wirds wieder kritisch).


----------



## Körschgen (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Gaming Tastatur für 50€*

Falls Rubberdome ok ist, wäre die k30 oder k40 von Corsair noch ganz gut.
K30 kostet 47€ und hat alles was man braucht.
Selbst dedizierte Makro und Multimediatasten.


----------



## FirstNameCharlie (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Gaming Tastatur für 50€*

Also wenn es eine günstige sein soll, aber trotzdem qualitativ und  optisch was hermachen soll, kann ich Dir die Gigabyte Force K7 Gaming empfehlen. Ich habe sie selbst und war trotz des geringen Preises sehr überrascht, wie gut sie ist. Sie hat Beleuchtung und etwas flachere Tasten, alles für Unter 40€.


----------



## svenh1402 (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Gaming Tastatur für 50€*

Mh was sagt ihr denn zu der Roccat Ryos MK? diese finde ich gerade für 90€ ist die zu Empfehlen oder gibt es bessere für den Preis?


----------



## Körschgen (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Gaming Tastatur für 50€*

Roccat ist für mich immer hässliches Kiddie Gamer Plastik Zeug...dann lieber eine Logitech...

Aber das musst du wissen.

Ich kann sehr gut auf Drachen/Tiger/Tribalschlangen und co verzichten...


----------



## JackA (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Gaming Tastatur für 50€*



svenh1402 schrieb:


> Mh was sagt ihr denn zu der Roccat Ryos MK? diese finde ich gerade für 90€ ist die zu Empfehlen oder gibt es bessere für den Preis?



Typisches iOne Brett mit Durchschnitts-Qualität.
Da kannste dir dann gleich die Gigabyte Thunder K7 holen. Selber OEM (iOne) nur biste damit viel flexibler.


----------



## svenh1402 (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Gaming Tastatur für 50€*

Mir geht es nicht um Drachen oder Tribal, wie schon gesagt auch leuchten muss sie nicht. Ich suche eigentlich eine Solide Gaming Tastatur für schmalen Taler  Ich nett finde ich eine Handballenauflage, wobei ich gar nicht weiß ob ich das wirklich mag, hatte bis jetzt immer nur 10€ Standard Tastaturen.

Und die Gigabyte Thunder K7 sieht gar nicht schlecht aus, ist die gut oder eher nicht? Wenn ich jetzt mal die Tastaturen als Ausgangspunkt nehme wären das ja 90€ gibt es für 90€ bessere?


----------



## Caduzzz (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Gaming Tastatur für 50€*

Handballenauflagen, in unterschiedlichen Größen/Längen, kannst du auch nach kaufen für 10€...nur so am Rande (nicht das du viel Geld für eine Tastatur mit Handballenauflage ausgibst).


----------



## svenh1402 (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Gaming Tastatur für 50€*

Ok wusste nicht das es die extra gibt.


----------



## Caduzzz (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Gaming Tastatur für 50€*



svenh1402 schrieb:


> Ok wusste nicht das es die extra gibt.



einfach mal bei Amazon "Handballenauflage" eingeben > unterschiedlichste Längen/Größen/Hersteller


----------



## Evilprophet (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Gaming Tastatur für 50€*

Ich schließe mich hier mal an, dann brauche ich kein neues Thema erstellen. Ich suche ebenfalls eine Tastatur in der selben Preisklasse. Wie sieht es mit der Logitech G105 aus, die wird hier kaum Empfohlen, gibt es dafür einen Grund?

Gruß Evil


----------



## Klizzix (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Gaming Tastatur für 50€*

Falls es eine mechanische tastatur sein soll, ich habe mir die hier letztens für 30 Euro als Deal bestellt und damit meine G19 abgelöst: VicTsing Mechanische Gaming Tastatur 87-Tasten: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Fühlt sich echt gut an und auch die größe gefällt mir gut. Das einzige was mir fehlt ist eine Beleuchtung, aber das wäre den Aufpreis nicht wert. Hatte aber bisher auch keine mechanische Tastatur als vergleich.

Einziger minuspunkt ist, dass die beschriftung der tasten etwas verblasst, stört mich aber nicht so


----------



## Evilprophet (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Gaming Tastatur für 50€*

Nein, es muss keine mechanische sein. Beleuchtung wäre nicht schlecht, muss aber auch nicht unbedingt sein.


----------



## JackA (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Gaming Tastatur für 50€*



Evilprophet schrieb:


> Ich schließe mich hier mal an, dann brauche ich kein neues Thema erstellen. Ich suche ebenfalls eine Tastatur in der selben Preisklasse. Wie sieht es mit der Logitech G105 aus, die wird hier kaum Empfohlen, gibt es dafür einen Grund?
> Gruß Evil


Weil die G105 eine Rubberdome ist, d.h. 10 Euro Technik für 60 Euro verkauft. Super Gewinnmarge, da sie nicht mal nen vernünftiges Anti-Ghosting bietet. Wenn Rubberdome, dann die Cougar 200K und da bekommt man schon Scissors.


----------



## Evilprophet (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Gaming Tastatur für 50€*

Ok, vielen dank für die Aufklärung. Du würdest also bis 50€ die Cougar empfehlen?


----------



## JackA (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Gaming Tastatur für 50€*

Ja, oder auf die Sharkoon Skiller Mech warten


----------



## Evilprophet (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Gaming Tastatur für 50€*

Ok, bis September ist leider noch lange. Dann werde ich mir mal die Cougar bestellen, vielen Dank!


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Gaming Tastatur für 50€*

für 9€ mehr ist ne mechanische drin QPAD MK-50 Pro Gaming Keyboard, MX-Brown, PS/2 & USB, DE Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Evilprophet (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Gaming Tastatur für 50€*

Naja, ich würde auch mehr bezahlen wenn ich etwas anständiges bekomme  Habe vorhin im MM mal ein paar Probe getippt, leider waren mir alle mechanischen zu laut. Ich denke beim Zocken würde mir das nach einiger Zeit gewaltig auf die Nerven gehen. Bin trotzdem über jeden Tipp dankbar ....


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Gaming Tastatur für 50€*

ja eine mechanische Tastatur ist ja immer laut, das kann man aber mit O-Ringen eindämmen, das musst du aber selber wissen.


----------



## Evilprophet (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Gaming Tastatur für 50€*

Ok, aber nur den unteren Anschlag oben ja nicht. Ich fand das Geräusch oben lauter als unten, oder?


----------



## LukasGregor (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Gaming Tastatur für 50€*

Mhm...das kommt mit mehr Gefühl dann von selber Weg...

Wlche Switches sind für dich am besten zu Tippen?
Als Boards find ich die MX 3.0 Boards noch super im 60€ Preisbereich...
QPAD MK-50 günstig kaufen bei notebooksbilliger.de - auch OK.


----------



## Klizzix (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Gaming Tastatur für 50€*

Ich werf folgende Tastatur nochmal in den Raum, falls auf den Preis geachtet wird:

VicTsing Mechanische Gaming Tastatur 87-Tasten: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Bin damit sehr zufrieden bisher


----------



## Evilprophet (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Gaming Tastatur für 50€*

Die Qpad kommt in die engere Auswahl, danke


----------



## Evilprophet (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Gaming Tastatur für 50€*

Da ich am A... der Welt wohne und der nächste MM auch keine riesige Auswahl hat, habe ich mir jetzt mal die Qpad MK50 bestellt. Eigentlich 2 mal, mit MX-Reds und MX-Browns ich hoffe dass mir eine davon zusagt .Wobei ich für 59€ jetzt nichts besonderes erwarte, naja ich lasse mich einfach Überraschen. Wäre dann meine erste mechanische  Danke nochmals.

Gruß Evil


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Gaming Tastatur für 50€*

Naja meine cherry mx 3.0 hat auch 60 gekostet umd die ist auch eins A. Die teureren haben dann so nice to have Features wie Beleuchtung


----------



## Erik011608 (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Gaming Tastatur für 50€*

Meine Logitech G105 hat 50 Euro gekostet und die ist top


----------



## Evilprophet (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Gaming Tastatur für 50€*



Hobbybastler1997 schrieb:


> Naja meine cherry mx 3.0 hat auch 60 gekostet umd die ist auch eins A. Die teureren haben dann so nice to have Features wie Beleuchtung



Welchen Switch Typ hast du? Ich habe mich für die Qpad wegen der Handballenauflage entschieden ....


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Gaming Tastatur für 50€*

MX-Brown


----------



## sp01 (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Gaming Tastatur für 50€*



Evilprophet schrieb:


> Ich schließe mich hier mal an, dann brauche ich kein neues Thema erstellen. Ich suche ebenfalls eine Tastatur in der selben Preisklasse. Wie sieht es mit der Logitech G105 aus, die wird hier kaum Empfohlen, gibt es dafür einen Grund?
> 
> Gruß Evil


Also ich hab ein G105, einmal und nie wider. Monate ging es recht gut aber danach hängen die tasten nur noch und "schlagen" recht spät an oder auch gar nicht. Was nicht nur beim Gaming sondern auch chaten oder Beiträge schreiben nervig ist.
P.S. Da ich ebenfalls gerade einen Ersatz für die o.g. Tastatur suche, bin ich hier reingestolpert 
Gerade gesehen das hier 'QPAD MK-50 CHERRY' und 'VicTsing Mechanische Gaming' empfohlen wurde, preislich halten die sich sogar im Rahmen.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Gaming Tastatur für 50€*

Die G105 ist auch leider nur rubberdome, ich komme mit denen mittlerweile kaum noch klar.


----------



## Evilprophet (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Gaming Tastatur für 50€*



sp01 schrieb:


> Also ich hab ein G105, einmal und nie wider. Monate ging es recht gut aber danach hängen die tasten nur noch und "schlagen" recht spät an oder auch gar nicht. Was nicht nur beim Gaming sondern auch chaten oder Beiträge schreiben nervig ist.
> P.S. Da ich ebenfalls gerade einen Ersatz für die o.g. Tastatur suche, bin ich hier reingestolpert
> Gerade gesehen das hier 'QPAD MK-50 CHERRY' und 'VicTsing Mechanische Gaming' empfohlen wurde, preislich halten die sich sogar im Rahmen.



Bei kmcomputer.de gibt es die Qpad mit Red oder Brown gerade für 59€ + Versand. Ich hoffe dass ich sie Mitte der Woche bekomme, dann gebe ich ein kurzes Feedback.


----------



## gh0st76 (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Gaming Tastatur für 50€*



Hobbybastler1997 schrieb:


> Die G105 ist auch leider nur rubberdome, ich komme mit denen mittlerweile kaum noch klar.



Wenn man einmal auf einer Mecha getippt hat und sich daran gewöhnt, dann fühlen sich Rubberdomes an als ob man einen nassen Schwamm in der Tastatur hat.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Gaming Tastatur für 50€*

Ja mein Bruder hat ne rubberdome wenn ich ihm da mal was zeigen soll, Katastrophe 😂😂😂😂


----------



## Evilprophet (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Gaming Tastatur für 50€*

So, ich habe mich nach kurzer Zeit für die Red_Switches entschieden. Keine Ahnung warum, ist einfach so  Habe die Tastatur jetzt eine Woche getestet und war anfangs begeistert. Die abnehmbare Handballenauflage finde ich super und Anfangs hat die Tastatur einen sehr guten Eindruck gemacht, leider löst sich jetzt schon die Beschriftung!? Hat jemand die MK-50 und hat selbe Problem, werde sie wohl wieder zurück schicken und doch ein paar Euro mehr investieren, schade!

Gruß Evil


----------



## sp01 (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Gaming Tastatur für 50€*

Danke für die Rückmeldung, das ist natürlich schade - somit fallen Mechas unter ~100€wohl doch raus.
Wird ich mal beim örtlichen Hardwarehändler vorbeischauen, auch wenn er nicht der billigste ist, immerhin zahl ich dann auch kein Versadtkosten. Vielleicht lässt sich sogar etwas Rabat beim kauf von mehreren Sachen raushandeln.


----------



## JackA (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Gaming Tastatur für 50€*



Evilprophet schrieb:


> So, ich habe mich nach kurzer Zeit für die Red_Switches entschieden. Keine Ahnung warum, ist einfach so  Habe die Tastatur jetzt eine Woche getestet und war anfangs begeistert. Die abnehmbare Handballenauflage finde ich super und Anfangs hat die Tastatur einen sehr guten Eindruck gemacht, leider löst sich jetzt schon die Beschriftung!? Hat jemand die MK-50 und hat selbe Problem, werde sie wohl wieder zurück schicken und doch ein paar Euro mehr investieren, schade!
> 
> Gruß Evil


Nein, die Beschriftung löst sich nicht ab, das ist ganz normal bei den billigen Tastenkappen, die gelasert sind und dann mit weißer Farbe die Legenden aufgefüllt werden. Diese weiße Farbe ist schmutzempfindlich und nimmt den Dreck deiner Finger auf und verdunkelt bis zu einem gewissen Grad. Das ist immer so in dem Preisbereich, das ist egal ob du nen MX-Board 3.0 nimmst, ne Tesoro Durandal oder sonstiges unbeleuchtetes.
Was kann man machen: 
- Eine beleuchtete Mecha holen, die im Großen und Ganzen bessere Tastenkappen verbaut haben, da anderes Verfahren.
- Bessere Tastenkappen nachkaufen, wobei es für die QPad keine gibt, da kein Standard Layout (typisches iOne).


----------



## Evilprophet (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Gaming Tastatur für 50€*

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Ich denke wenn ich eine "gute" Mechanische will, müsste ich wohl das doppelte ausgeben, richtig?

Gruß Bernd


----------



## JackA (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Gaming Tastatur für 50€*

Nein, das nicht.
Mionix Zibal 60
Gigabyte Force K83, dazu eine HBA (falls benötigt) und PBT Tastenkappen


----------

